# T-Top Weatherstripping leak



## JHUNTER (Aug 17, 2005)

Fellow Z lovers,

Has anyone figured out a way to repair the weatherstriping without ordering new. They want $277.00 each!

It only leaks at the driver side-top forward corner and I have a problem with spending that much money to deal with a 2 inch section of weatherstripping. Currently I just doubled up some plastic wrap and placed it in the corner to stop the leak but would like something permenant.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

I just used some black rtv silicone and built up the weather stripping where the t-top meats the a-pillar.... see if you can get ahold of some and try it out.


----------



## JHUNTER (Aug 17, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks Fairlady 85,

I will give it a try and then let you know how it works out in this application.


----------

